# Simrad nss7?



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't own one but I have used a few on other boats. Its on my top list of more favorite machines. They are a little more confusing than a simple garmin but worth it


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Just saw this post. Hope I am not too late. They just announced a HUGE discount on the NSS8. I am going to get one.....$1200. Extra screen size is awesome.


----------



## Captryandunn (Oct 8, 2013)

Not too late I am still prepping for paint haven't gotten that far yet. Who has them on discount?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

BOE Marine

SemperFi 

Both are sponsors on The Hull Truth. After doing a ton of research I did buy the NSS8. Sweet price too!!!


----------



## Captryandunn (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice I will look into that thanks.

Where you at in Mississippi?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

CaptRyan our winter home is in Bay St. Louis


----------



## Captryandunn (Oct 8, 2013)

That's just down the road . It's nice over there


----------

